# progesterone pessaries



## kate z (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi All 

I am on clomid and blood tests show i have ovulated with a just above borderline progesterone level. (33.3) but then two days later i CD23 I get my period - the same thing happened last cycle. 

I have been reading other post etc and have become convinced that low progesterone is my problem which would shorten my luteal phase and stop any fertilised egg from implanting.

has anyone been prescribed progesterone while not doing IVF or IUI? I am wondering if its a practise that Doctors recommend here. I am willing to see a private doctor if necessary but dont know if you are allowed to do that.

Any help greatly appreciated.

Thanks 

Kate


----------



## Hollybags (May 7, 2008)

Hi, I'm on 400mg progesterone suppository at night and 1000mg progesterone injection every day. I've been on the suppositories since egg collection and on the injections since my BFP, and so far, so good! The injection is quite literally a pain in the bum as it's into the muscle but it seems to be working! Right through monitoring, my post-ovulatory progesterone was always low, just high enough to ovulate but not high enough for implantation, and this seems to have sorted it!

Hope this helps! Good luck!


----------



## kate z (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks Hollybags

and congratulations! xx


----------



## pink tulip (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi Kate,

I did NAPRO in Galway clinic for about a year and they investigate reasons behing IF rather than just doing IVF. They found my progesterone to be low and one of the symptoms was brown-staining at the end of cycle. I was prescribed prog inj for the 5 days after ovulation....that was for approx 6 mths. Unfortunately, we did not conceive during that time but my brown-staining stopped, I lost weight and generally felt so much better. It showed me how hormone imbalance can have a negative impact on how you feel.
If you need any further info about the clinic, just let me know

Pink Tulip x


----------



## kate z (Feb 17, 2007)

Hey Pink Tulip ##


Thanks for your post - i get brown staining to, I will have to pluck up the nerve to ask at my scan next week    

Good luck with your TX - I am in the process of being refered to Origin myself x


----------

